# The "Bly Manor" score by The Newton Brothers



## Kevin Fortin (Jan 9, 2021)

I wish I had something more erudite to say than, "I really liked it," and that it was cool how it seemed to carry over a motif from Flanagan's "Hill House".


----------



## Fenicks (Jan 9, 2021)

Do you mean the piano motif that often plays during monologues? Every time it played I couldn't help thinking that it somewhat resembles the melody of Aurora's Theme from the video game Child of Light:



I liked the music of the show but the writing was awful to the point it made me angry.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes, that's the one (motif), and I hear the similarity to the example you posted. The piano parts also remind me a little of Satie. There's also something they do with the strings that sounds like a mist descending.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Jan 11, 2021)

Interviews with the composers:









Exclusive: The Newton Brothers On ‘The Haunting Of Bly Manor’s Moving Score And Mike Flanagan’s Horror


From getting the tempo right to creating background music for the scariest scenes, the music composers of ‘The Haunting of Bly Manor’ and ‘Hill House’, Andy Grush and Taylor Newton Stewart take us inside their “perfectly splendid” process of scoring horror stories.




in.mashable.com













The Haunting of Bly Manor: The Newton Brothers on the Sound of the Supernatural


Renowned samplers and musical experimentalists, the duo now evoke a more traditionally ‘English’ sound with their melancholy Bly Manor score




composer.spitfireaudio.com


----------

